# Daily Low-dose Aspirin: Good for your heart, but prevents cancer as well? (!!!)



## AlbertC (Mar 23, 2012)

There's some new research hitting all the papers right now showing that a low dose of aspirin (usually 81mg) is remarkably effective at preventing certain cancers. The numbers are staggering, nearly 40% reduction of risk for prostate cancer, etc. 

Studies like this aren't often done because there's no pharamsuitical company pushing for them to happen; Aspirin is a cheap generic drug. 

Here's a Wall Street Journal Article with a summary of the results. Really interesting stuff.
_
"After three years of daily aspirin use, the risk of cancer was reduced  by about 25%, with both men and women benefiting in roughly equal  amounts. Risk reduction continued to improve, to 37%, for patients who  had been taking aspirin for five years or more."_


----------



## phughes (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey A, I posted on this earlier in the week. There is a reply there about side effects you might be interested in.


----------

